# Just a girl with a pretty camera.



## JustJazzie (Dec 30, 2017)

I worked a bit today on creating an image to be used for marketing. I'm not 100% in love, but I think its enough to get me started.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 30, 2017)

Nicely done!  I really like the lighting and overall look.  My only *VERY* minor niggle is that your right hand is a bit hot.  As a marketing image, I'm not overly fussed with your clothing choice.  The black-on-black just seems a bit much, but that's purely personal preference.


----------



## JoeW (Dec 30, 2017)

Lovely photo.  It works for me.  I think it would be better with a dark grey background or some backlighting so your hair didn't blend in to the background--got a bit more separation.  But for starters, it's a fine portrait.


----------



## Granddad (Dec 31, 2017)

Be still my beating heart!


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 31, 2017)

Beautiful model and camera. Well done. Wonderful sculpting of light.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 31, 2017)

Nicely done Jazzy. A couple of questions. Why did you choose to broad light? Did you try posing and shooting short lite?

This may be the reason that you aren't in love with the image. I think if you notice, your avatar photo is lite with short lighting.

I like the pose and I don't mind the black on the black background because there is a slight separation because of the skin that is showing on the arm.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 31, 2017)

Very nice indeed. Self portraits are extremely difficult because you have to anticipate what the camera sees, I think you did very well. I like the choice of lighting, might have used a reflector to bring just a tad more light into the right side of the face, flagged some of the light off the hand because of all those reflective surfaces, and as others have mentioned a little backlighting, but then it's hard enough to do a self portrait without adding more alignment issues.


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 31, 2017)

I think it’s perfect for marketing. The camera looks natural in the pose, and the broad lighting and direct eye contact exude confidence, in my opinion. 

If someone is looking for a photographer, I think this photo would draw them to investigate your services further.


----------



## joecrumley2 (Dec 31, 2017)

Wow,

This one gets a thumbs up. For me I'd allow more head room. Which is to say it's cropped a little too tight. Needs a little room to breath.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 31, 2017)

Nicely done self portrait with good lighting and an attractive pose but the dress seems to clash bit with the camera/professional image as far as marketing goes.


----------



## Designer (Dec 31, 2017)

I realize I'm about to incur the wrath of our dear sweet Jazzie, but I think your very pretty dress is not the best choice for a promotional photograph.  

Of course, I don't know anything about your wardrobe, but I would pick something more "professional", like a perma-press or cotton shirtwaist dress with a high collar.  Skip the hair beads.  

The reason is; you should dress for your picture as if you were going to "work".  So minimal jewelry, wear a wristwatch if you have one, prop your camera up a little higher, and make it "weigh more".  

Save the lace sleeves and pearl tiara for shooting a wedding, and when you come dressed like that, they will be pleasantly surprised and very pleased by your appearance.

Fire away.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 31, 2017)

@tirediron Thank You! Nice catch on the hand. Many people have commented on my shirt choice, I will have to ponder it. I have decided to focus on bodiour predominately, so I wonder if that changes the styles deemed acceptable for the shot?

@JoeW Thanks for your thoughts! I don't mind the black on black, personally. I was a bit lazy here and just used window light and a reflector. Perhaps next time I will pull out some strobes and add a backlight. 

Aww, thanks @Granddad!

@jcdeboever Thank you for the kind words.

@ronlane Actually, MOST of the set was short lit and this was a "fluke" but there was something just off on them. The pose is the same, only reversed, but my smile was a bit more stiff than this one came out. I guess I put the window on my bad side when I popped up the background.. :giggle: I will have to flip it around next time and see if that changes anything.

@smoke665  Self portraits ARE super difficult. I would like to think they get easier with time, but I haven't found that to be the case yet! There was a reflector on the right, I thought I had it as close as I could, but maybe the angle was off. Next time I will pull out the strobes. They are definitely easier to control.

Thank you @JonA_CT! The eye contact and confidence thing was one of the main points I was trying to hit, so I am glad that it came through well!

@joecrumley2  Thank you for sharing your thoughts! This is HEAVILY cropped. The original image was a 3/4 ish shot because I was using my 50mm.. I was thinking I wanted to fill the frame well for social media when the images are so small on the screen to begin with. I will reconsider though, as I know I stared at these for too long yesterday. 

@SquarePeg Think you! The dress is actually just a shirt, but of coarse you cant see that once I cut off my legs from the frame. The style is very much "me" so I'm not sure it bothers me at all that its not a traditional business portrait. As I mentioned to tirediron, since I have decided to focus on boudoir, I wonder if that affects the styles deemed appropriate/acceptable. I will have to think about it!


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 31, 2017)

@Designer - I'm certain you don't need to be concerned about "incurring (my) wrath" I am not sure thats a feeling available to me in my emotional toolbox. :giggle: Confusion? Check! Contemplation? Double check! Contentment? Oh yeah! And I try to burry frustration deep down in the kit.....But nope. No wrath.

As for the top and especially the headband- both are items that I wear in general. Most days, I wrap something similar in my hair even if I am heading to the grocery store, so while some may think I should save it for a wedding- its just "me" which is what I was trying to show in the image.

My wardrobe consists of yoga pants and tank tops (but I get a pass on that, because I actually do yoga every day when I am not nursing an injured body part LOL) and Jeans and a few dress shirts like the one in the picture. I do have a suit jacket type thing in the back of my closet somewhere that I haven't worn since I was in sales 11 years ago. If I decide I agree with everyones thoughts on my wardrobe, perhaps I will use that in my next headshot.


----------



## Fstop- (Dec 31, 2017)

Very Nice. Professional looking and highlights you mad skills. Nailed it.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 31, 2017)

JustJazzie said:


> I have decided to focus on bodiour predominately, so I wonder if that changes the styles deemed acceptable for the shot?



Yes, I think that does make your choice of tops more acceptable as a marketing photo.  The head thing looks a bit like a tiara which I think is why the lacy black top comes off as more formal than sexy.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 31, 2017)

@Fstop- LOL thank you! You're enthusiasm made my morning!

@SquarePeg - Sexy vs formal...Hmm! I hadn't really thought about it either way. I happened to have my hair and makeup done for a consultation when I got a text message from DH saying he took the boys to see star wars, and I was simply seizing the opportunity of a quiet house. But it seems that these are all things I should have at least considered beforehand. So I will give it all a good pondering and retake these when I have put an appropriate amount of effort into it.  Clearly my "branding" needs some reflection so I can put my best foot forward. Thank you for all your thoughts!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 31, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > I have decided to focus on bodiour predominately, so I wonder if that changes the styles deemed acceptable for the shot?
> ...


I'm going to disagree with my learned colleague. 

There are several factors at play (talking strictly as a marketing image).  The first and foremost for me is black on black.  This does not make you 'jump out' as well as you should.  Even if you go down to Goodwill buy a shirt/blouse/top, use it for the shot and chuck it, I think you need to introduce some colour.  Converting to monochrome does mitigate some of the sin, but not, IMO, enough.  Next, the sleeves and hair.   

That's you... check.  BUT...  as a potential client, do I care?  No.   As well, you don't want to be 'competing' with the client.  Your primary clientele are going to be females who want to look good, and you don't want them to have to start by comparing themselves to you.  I don't feel that 'sexy' or 'formal' are appropriate, rather you should be striving for professional.  I think a plain, coloured top, hair a little less dressy and lose the camera  People seeing this image should already know you're a photographer.  You don't need props or anything that takes away from your face and engagement with a potential client.


----------



## terri (Dec 31, 2017)

John makes some very good points.   I don't have any issue with the top itself, or the headband - OR wanting to flaunt a feminine side in your business portrait.   I'd keep the same outfit and hair (since you look smashing, dahling!)  but - just slip on a blazer.   That will cover up much of lace while still letting the lace in front peep through, while looking more businesslike.    The blazer could be black if you want to stick with that, but a dark camel color looks good against black and will be warmer.    Avoid anything too girlie (like any shade of pink).   Red is powerful and also looks good with black, but tan/camel is a bit more conservative/businesslike.   If you have any friends who own a few, you could borrow some and try several shots.

I do like you holding the camera, however.   That matters less than looking more businesslike while definitely showing your femininity with that bit of lace and the headband.  Remember, you want to give off confidence and professionalism, period.    I love your photo here, but it looks more like you were modeling for someone else, showing your favorite object, before heading out for prom night.    Not the right tone for your real intentions.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 31, 2017)

terri said:


> ... but - just slip on a blazer.   That will cover up much of lace while still letting the lace in front peep through, while looking more businesslike.    ... a dark camel color looks good against black and will be warmer.    Avoid anything too girlie (like any shade of pink).


I think we have a winner!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 31, 2017)

terri said:


> John makes some very good points.   I don't have any issue with the top itself, or the headband - OR wanting to flaunt a feminine side in your business portrait.   I'd keep the same outfit and hair (since you look smashing, dahling!)  but - just slip on a blazer.   That will cover up much of lace while still letting the lace in front peep through, while looking more businesslike.    The blazer could be black if you want to stick with that, but a dark camel color looks good against black and will be warmer.    Avoid anything too girlie (like any shade of pink).   Red is powerful and also looks good with black, but tan/camel is a bit more conservative/businesslike.   If you have any friends who own a few, you could borrow some and try several shots.
> 
> I do like you holding the camera, however.   That matters less than looking more businesslike while definitely showing your femininity with that bit of lace and the headband.  Remember, you want to give off confidence and professionalism, period.    I love your photo here, but it looks more like you were modeling for someone else, *showing your favorite object, before heading out for prom night*.    Not the right tone for your real intentions.



Yes - one of my first thoughts was a grown-up version of a senior portrait.  I really like the photo but I don't think it screams "business"


----------



## DanOstergren (Dec 31, 2017)

I think the clothing choice is great. We don’t live in the victorian era anymore, so I don’t see any reason to be overly conservative about that, even as a promotional image. The clothing choice is beautiful and expressive, not crass. It also makes the portrait have a bit of a fashion feel to it, which in my opinion could broaden your potential client reach. Even better if you shoot boudoir.

I think the lighting serves the promotional aspect of the portrait really well, and it was a great choice. 

Stylistically i see the beauty of the black on black, and I think it looks good. Personally I’d have chosen a backdrop that was slightly brighter though, just to keep the hair from blending into the dark backdrop. Honestly though the photo still works perfectly, and any alterations would simply be different, not necessarily better.


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Philmar (Dec 31, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Nicely done self portrait with good lighting and an attractive pose but the dress seems to clash bit with the camera/professional image as far as marketing goes.



100% agree. Great photo but not sure if the tiara, jewelry and lace dress are what one expects a pro photographer to be wearing.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 31, 2017)

I think you look very classy and beautiful in the photo as presented. Very nice dress, good hair, nice makeup, the tiara is dressy; this is a formal evening gown look, that I think minus the tiara, would look absolutely acceptable at evening, black-tie events.  As far as this being a "marketing" image, I can see positives and negatives to this image being put forth. On one hand, it's simple, says "woman who knows how to hold a camera and it's an old-fashioned silver and black camera,so she must have experience,right?" but it's also perhaps a bit on the too-sexy side,clothing wise. I think most men would say you look great; I fear that many women would instantly feel a sense of competition/threat from a woman who looks like that, as the photographer at their event. These are of course, stereotypical thoughts I am projecting onto other, imagined men and women, and different demographics and different real people might go against the grain of _my_ imagined reaction to this as a "marketing" photo. See Dan Ostergren's take on the photo for one viewpoint that makes a lot of sense. I see positives and negatives in the picture you made.

Would I use this as my exclusive, single marketing photo? No. If you're not 100% satified with the photo, and I mean 100% satisfied with it, then use another image, or two, and _include this one at some place within_ your web presence, but don't make it the one-and-only company brand image.

I took the image into Lightroom, and burned down the slightly bright hand that Tirediron mentioned, and darkened the background a bit,and cloned away a couple of flyaway hairs and burned down the forehead highlight and the nose a tiny,tiny bit...looks nice!






I do think that Ron Lane's idea of short lighting yourself might be better than this broad lighting scheme. Still, for a self portrait, it is attractive, but I think a short-lit setup would likely look better. Selfies are difficult, yet still, you do make nice ones!


----------



## JoeW (Jan 1, 2018)

I've read through all of the responses in this thread, I've posted previously, now I'm going to take a slightly different focus (no pun intended).  Rather than critique this specific photo (which is a very good selfie), I'm going to talk about your branding and the image you end up using for it.

First, if your primary market is boudoir then I think it's very appropriate for you to be wearing lace and something a little feminine.  And yes, combining that with a blazer or jacket would be a nice mix of "I'm a professional" with "I know how to make you look sexy."  So I'd definitely side with the position of "don't eliminate the lace."

Second, I think you absolutely need to include the camera.  Why?  If I submit a file of a headshot of myself and it's for a sports or wedding gig, 99% of the people will get "that is a shot of JoeW."  But you're a woman trying to get boudoir clients.   I bet 20% of people would go "oh, that must be one of her clients--I don't know, that doesn't look super sexy to me, I would have thought she'd have posed someone in something a bit more revealing."  Posing with the camera absolutely, positively says "hey, don't mistake this for a client shot--this is me!"  

And I don't know the name of your photo business but I'm guessing a lot of your potential clients (a) are over 30 (or even over 40), (b) female, and (c) haven't posed for this kind of genre in a long time (if ever).  They don't need to see results you did from a 20 y.o. with a 36DD chest who has never had kids.  They see you and their comfort level for the shoot will go up dramatically--attractive woman but not so attractive they can't relate to you.  They won't be getting "nekkid" in front of a man, you're not 22, you're not a supermodel, but you "clean up well."  So your basic concept with this shot works for me (ie: showing you, making it clear you're a photographer and not the client).  I think your facial expression is a very good one for this kind of work too--I imagine it would set a lot of potential clients at ease.

My one suggestion than (as you think about representing your brand in this photo) would be this:  while you may like posing with the black backdrop (and it's a classic for portraits), maybe you're better off with a backdrop of lace and white fabric (not stark white but some hanging white diffused cloth) that helps the client envision what it's going to look and feel like to pose with you.  I could see someone who's thought about doing a special present for an anniversary or Valentine's Day look at that photo and go "yeah, but the black is pretty stark for me, not very romantic" (ignoring the fact that how you shoot yourself isn't how you'll pose them--but again, I think some clients will instinctively go that route).

Okay, a long-winded response to make a simple point.  Best of luck with this and let us know how the business works out.  Also, if you haven't done so, reach out to Cauzimme.  She's in Montreal, started her own boudoir studio and is doing some lovely work.  She may have some thoughts about what worked/what she'd do over when she started her business.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 1, 2018)

I usually try to respond to everyone individually, but unfortunately I seem to have injured my dominant wrist, and I am trying to keep my typing to a minimum. Some very good points have been made that I will consider before moving forward. I quite like @terri's idea of adding something over it, that might be a happy medium that I will consider. I have some other ideas brewing as well, and I may or may not use this shot in the meantime while I continue to portfolio build. I feel it is at least more inviting that my current one, which clearly has a bit more of a sassy vibe and definitely not business worthy. 

In the end though, I expect that I will be hired based off of my portfolio and ability level and that people will be able to overlook weather or not they like my wardrobe choice in my photo. 

Again, everyone has been so thorough in their responses that I feel it is inadequate to leave on a note of such generalized thoughts. May my wrist heal quickly so that I may give everyones ideas the proper response they deserve.

Thanks to everyone who took the time to try and help, I truly appreciate it!


----------



## Peeb (Jan 2, 2018)

Get well soon- hope it is nothing serious!


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 2, 2018)

Best wishes for a quick recovery. On another note, I think you're selling yourself short with "JustJazzie" everything I've seen you put out there reminds me more of a  "ClassyJazzie"!


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 3, 2018)

@Peeb I am working on that! I still haven't quite figured out whats going on. Hopefully it resolves itself soon!

@smoke665 Thank you for the well wishes! As for "Just vs Classy"- I suppose its a good thing you haven't met me in person. Due to time constraints imposed during face to face conversation, I write much more classy than I am able to speak.  
(also, TPF lets me post edit for clarity. Wish I could do THAT in real life :giggle: )


As for all the others thoughts, I am still stuck in a state of non-resolution on my feelings about the issues presented and I am still reflecting on all of them.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 3, 2018)

I had to look up what a tiara is... geez, the things you learn on here. However, that looks to be a Nikon DF, so I'm not totally clueless in life.


----------

